# Insertion of a Penrose Drain



## Mindy Davis

I'm needing some help with how to bill for a penrose drain that was placed during a laceration.


----------



## OCD_coder

*penrose drain*

Was the penrose drain placed during a laceration repair?  If yes, per the guidelines for Intermediate repair, this is included within the procedure and not billable seperately.  Does this answer your question?


----------



## Mindy Davis

*Thanks*

Yes it does. 

If you don't mind can I ask you one more question. I'm new to ER billing and I was wondering if we can bill for when a pt comes in and has a foreign body in their eye and the Doc's use the Acline Drops and the Flurocent light. My question is can we get pd for them using the light or is it bundled with the E/M?


----------



## alvarezs@covhs.org

*peritoneal drain placement ???*

No, it is a Laparotomy with peritneal drain placement  for prematurity at 24 wks gestaional age and Necrotizing enterocolitis with perforation


----------



## crowdr

*Cpt for placement of penrose drain*

Is Placement of Penrose Drain a codable procedure if there is no incision done.  In this case, patient presented with purulent drainage lateral to ostomy. The ostomy applicance was removed and hemostat was placed in the opening and into abscess cavity. Cultures taken. Penrose was placed and sutured in place. Xylocaine was injected for anesthestic.  The ostomy applicance was reapplied.

I understand that drain placement is included in the I&D procedure CPT but what about in the case above? What would the code be or would an E/M level be more appropriate?  Thank you.


----------

